# Clinch County Hunting Lease



## Balligood (Mar 15, 2021)

Looking at leasing a piece of land in Clinch County just NW of Homerville. Does anyone know how the deer and hog hunting is in that area?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2021)

Balligood said:


> Looking at leasing a piece of land in Clinch County just NW of Homerville. Does anyone know how the deer and hog hunting is in that area?


A lot of good info can be obtain from a local feed store.


----------



## Balligood (Mar 15, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> A lot of good info can be obtain from a local feed store.


Thank you.


----------



## Buck70 (Mar 15, 2021)

What are your expectations. Some areas have a lot of hogs, some don't. Big bears and a lot of them if the swamp is really wet. Deer are trophy status at 110 inches, unless managed for a few years. ymmv


----------



## Balligood (Mar 15, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> What are your expectations. Some areas have a lot of hogs, some don't. Big bears and a lot of them if the swamp is really wet. Deer are trophy status at 110 inches, unless managed for a few years. ymmv


I don't have high expectations but I do have expectations of there being animals to hunt. It would be nice if it had a decent amount of hogs. As far as bucks go that would just be a plus. Mainly meat hunt so does are more important to me than bucks. Don't get me wrong if a nice buck walks out I'm going take him.


----------



## oldways (Mar 15, 2021)

your going to do good in that area try Dixon Memorial WMA just east of there, Good Luck...


----------



## Balligood (Mar 15, 2021)

oldways said:


> your going to do good in that area try Dixon Memorial WMA just east of there, Good Luck...


Thank you.


----------



## Buck70 (Mar 15, 2021)

Good population of deer and some good bucks.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Mar 16, 2021)

I used to hunt Clinch Co., every time I went I saw deer.  Didn’t always get a clear shot, but saw them every hunt.

I walked back from my stand to the truck one afternoon to realize a rather large bear had walked the firebreak I had used walking in.  That was a little unnerving being all I had with me was my bow.


----------



## Blackston (Mar 21, 2021)

Balligood said:


> Looking at leasing a piece of land in Clinch County just NW of Homerville. Does anyone know how the deer and hog hunting is in that area?


 Manor area ? Maybe ?


----------

